# Unable to update repository FreeBSD



## sgti (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello. When i try any command i get this log

root@truenas[/]# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: No address record
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.pkg: No address record
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: No address record
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2021)

TrueNAS is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



sgti said:


> No address record


You're not connected or you have DNS issues.


----------



## tiorick (Aug 4, 2022)

sgti said:


> Hello. When i try any command i get this log
> 
> root@truenas[/]# pkg update
> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> ...


I believe that you already solved your issue but edit the /etc/resolv.conf file pointing to the correct DNS IP server. See the example below:

# vi /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver "DNS IP server" <<<<< you need to replace it with the DNS IP server of your environment


----------

